# Heavy Duty in-line volume controller and Mic for Helmet Audio?



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Fed up with the crap quality of audio in my last couple helmets(one Bluetooth one wired) I sewed in my own low profile speakers in my Smith helmet's ear pads and they work great.

My problem is finding a in-line 3.5 mic+controller(volume\mute\skip) that will last more than a month of mountain abuse, say what you want but when I'm on call for work and trying to hook up with riding buddies I really enjoy having music and phone call access while out riding.

I was using the one from SkullCandy pictured here 










Broke in 1\2 a season and the volume and mute\skip\answer buttons are difficult to control with gloves on beyond those short comings it worked great.

Anyone aware of anything out there available that will solve my above issues and last more than a few months?

Thanks


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Really, no one?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Man there are just no good choices it seems. I dont use the +mic version, but my red's were like fisher price, traded up for skullcandies which are working great, I think your best bet is to just keep returning it for a new one when it breaks.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Man there are just no good choices it seems. I dont use the +mic version, but my red's were like fisher price, traded up for skullcandies which are working great, I think your best bet is to just keep returning it for a new one when it breaks.


Yea I might have to look into building something myself but in the time being I can't even find anywhere to buy the above piece without the entire kit(with speakers and everything) which I obviousness don't want. 

Protec has a nice solution with their plantronics components but they don't sell anything separate from the helmet.





Just posted this question on the front page of Backcountry.com's facebook page, maybe they have some ideas.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Found one, Shure makes high end headphones for musicians and audiophiles so you know they'll be no loss of quality and the mic will be good.
Shure Americas | Earphone Accessory Cables

Purchase here 49$(yea I know a little on the spendy side)
http://www.amazon.com/Shure-Accessory-Headphones-CBL-M-K-EFS/dp/B0043241X8

2 year warranty keep your receipt , I've personally had good luck with Shure products and they have great customer service

They make another model for "other" devices like maybe Android phones or generic MP3 players ect


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

anyone have any better quality version of the red phones? id like to put one in my red mutiny helmet but the red phones have such bad reviews.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

there are skullcandy ones made for giro, and a couple other brands made for smith, etc. they are all basically the exact same, they are all (for the most part) compatible across brands, I have a red helm, but went through 4 pairs of red speakers before just giving up and going with the skullcandies - which get horrible review from everyone (as a brand) but for helmet dropins they work, which is alot more than i can say for the redphones i tried.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

spacemanspiff said:


> anyone have any better quality version of the red phones? id like to put one in my red mutiny helmet but the red phones have such bad reviews.


I bought the smith single shot drop ins and just took the stitching out of my existing non audio ear pads put them in and just sewed them back up, worked perfect for me.

My issue was with the skullcandy connector I posted above not the speakers themselves.


----------



## miles1717 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with the Skullcandy Single Shot in-line controller. The speakers are great, but the button can be hard to use with gloves on. Even worse, the controller stops working after an hour on the mountain. It works great when I test it at home, but as soon as the cold moisture hits it, it craps out. I'm looking at just replacing the controller with a simple cord, and then buying the Burton MixMaster gloves. It would mean no microphone, but that's fine with me. I'm more interested in having easy control of the music--I want to be able to turn it off quickly when needed. Just feels safer that way.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure about their helmets(they look cool buddy has one) but their Audio system is built by Plantronics which is FAR FAR superior to any of the junk from skull Candy or Red.


----------



## altadog2002 (Mar 31, 2013)

*inline 3.5 cord*

The inline cord issue is totally frustrating. Skull Candy's cord is an embarrassment to the company. Terrible for their brand. Able Planet makes one too. I have had it before and it is not great, but I just a bought again - hoping it works better than skull candy:

Able Planet In-line Volume Control Cord ILVC - Accessories - Noise Cancellation Headphones : Award-Winning Headphones, Headsets and Accessories


----------



## KashJunior (Oct 10, 2012)

think this might help

Giro Tune Ups Installation Guide - YouTube


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

This is what I use now cause that skull candy in line controller does suck. It is just like the beats inline controller works great.

http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Headphone-Headphones-Monster-Studio/dp/B0090WVHJ2/ref=pd_ys_sf_s_172282_a1_1_p


----------

